# Nutro small bites



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

So today after debating what kinda of food I should buy for my pup. I decided to go with a 17.5 lb bag of Nutro small bites, with the chicken and oatmeal. He seems to love it. I was going to buy ' blue buffalo' got a couple more pounds for the money.

My question is ,they say it's ok to feed him this till he's 6 months. Right now he's 3&half months old. I've heard of other owners starting to switch over to adult food around/after this age? I have this silly idea that maybe this puppy type meal is too rich? I think I should got their' large breed puppy' of food from nutro, not sure what the difference was.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Puppy food as a whole is pretty much a gimmick. Most adult formulas are actually ALS (all life stages) formulas which are fine for puppies.

As long as the MAX calcium percentage is under 1.5% and the food agrees with your pup, you're good to go.

If it were me, I'd just skip the large breed puppy foods and go right to an adult formula.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Puppy food as a whole is pretty much a gimmick. Most adult formulas are actually ALS (all life stages) formulas which are fine for puppies.
> 
> As long as the MAX calcium percentage is under 1.5% and the food agrees with your pup, you're good to go.
> 
> If it were me, I'd just skip the large breed puppy foods and go right to an adult formula.



This is what I bought him

Puppy Food | Small Bites Chicken Meal, Rice & Oatmeal | NUTRO NATURAL CHOICE Dog Food

I don't think one I got him has calcium, I shoulda paid more attention to detail on that.

I think that's the difference, would you recommend giving him calcium pills to substitute the lack of it?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

According to their website, they don't list calcium percentages for the small bite regular puppy that you bought, but they do list the large breed puppy max percentage at 1.5% which is find for a GSD pup.

So if you're going to feed a puppy food, at least feed the large breed puppy food. Calcium % is important for large breed puppies and you know what you're getting with the LBP formula. 

Again, if it were me, I'd just skip the large breed puppy and start on an adult formula. My guess is the adult calcium % is very similar to the LBP formula. Both should be fine for large breed puppies.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> According to their website, they don't list calcium percentages for the small bite regular puppy that you bought, but they do list the large breed puppy max percentage at 1.5% which is find for a GSD pup.
> 
> So if you're going to feed a puppy food, at least feed the large breed puppy food. Calcium % is important for large breed puppies and you know what you're getting with the LBP formula.
> 
> Again, if it were me, I'd just skip the large breed puppy and start on an adult formula. My guess is the adult calcium % is very similar to the LBP formula. Both should be fine for large breed puppies.


I agree, however they didn't have the large breed at the store. I think they also use Calcium pantothenate which is a substitute.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Did they have the regular adult formula? Go with that or just go with another brand.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> Did they have the regular adult formula? Go with that or just go with another brand.


Next time I guess I'll go with that. Not like I can return the bag of small bite oh well.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Here is something to read or further research and make up your own mind. The food you are feeding contains this:

The Dog Food Project - Menadione (Vitamin K3)

I didn't look at every single Nutro NC formula, but I looked at several and they ALL have menadione.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Please don't feed Nutro if you care about your dog!!! Please go google about all the animals dying of kidney and liver failure because of this food, the dogs suffering from issues and the company doing NOTHING about it!

I don't trust this company at all! My girl Zoey was a victim of Nutros crappy food! This is a dog who ate ROACH POISON in her younger days and didn't even end up having diarrhea. She has a STEEL STOMACH and yet Nutro cause her to vomit blood, have bloody diarrhea, she became so lethargic that we had to pick her up and take her outside to potty and then she'd just plop back down. As soon as she was pulled off Nutro she was fine. This was during a NON-RECALLED time and many owners were having the same and very similar issues. Take it back, you'd be better off picking up Purina Dog Chow. For the price of Nutro, you can find WAY better foods.


----------



## gshock (Sep 8, 2011)

ChancetheGSD said:


> Please don't feed Nutro if you care about your dog!!! Please go google about all the animals dying of kidney and liver failure because of this food, the dogs suffering from issues and the company doing NOTHING about it!
> 
> I don't trust this company at all! My girl Zoey was a victim of Nutros crappy food! This is a dog who ate ROACH POISON in her younger days and didn't even end up having diarrhea. She has a STEEL STOMACH and yet Nutro cause her to vomit blood, have bloody diarrhea, she became so lethargic that we had to pick her up and take her outside to potty and then she'd just plop back down. As soon as she was pulled off Nutro she was fine. This was during a NON-RECALLED time and many owners were having the same and very similar issues. Take it back, you'd be better off picking up Purina Dog Chow. For the price of Nutro, you can find WAY better foods.


I took your advice and returned for Wellness. I spoke with the people at Petsmart, the associate acted like he's never heard of that stuff before. He said it's actually one of their " best sellers".


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Wellness is a much better choice!


----------

